
Medicating Ourselves Into Lives Not Worth Living - maxmarmer
http://maxmarmer.com/2011/09/medicating-ourselves-into-lives-not-worth-living/
======
popoulis
This is the most ridiculous thing I've read today.

~~~
georgemcbay
This is the most ridiculous thing I've read in weeks -- and I have the
Internet!

------
georgemcbay
I especially like the part where he implies that all mental illnesses are like
that one time when he was a teenager and had some teenage angst.

"...ignoring lot of people who told me I was too young, too inexperienced and
too naive..."

Guess what? You still are.

